# Predator 212cc problems



## Jonathan Hambly (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a predator 212cc engine that has been sitting for about a year. The problem is i can turn the flywheel by hand, however when i attach the pull start mechanism it locks up and will not pull. I have tried with 2 different pull starts. Does anyone know what i should do?


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Look closer, you are obviously missing something.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Remove the spark plug and see if it will turn with the rope, it is possible the compression release is failing. Have a good one. Geo


----------

